# Almost recovered



## Nevermore93 (Jan 22, 2015)

its been almost 3 months since the start of my DP and i made a huge improvement since quitting my old job, taking a month off to relax and take care of myself, plus daily doses of multivitamins and fish oil along with healthy eating. Im back at my old job and feel in a state of comfort. yesterday was my first day, when i first walked in i felt a peculiar sense of unfamiliarity for a few minutes but im sure it was just from not being there for so long. As the day went on i felt a sense of security, like this is where i belonged all along. As much as everyone else there hates it, i felt content. Sure the pay isnt as good but i had to leave the last hellhole for the sake of my mental health. it was good to see old faces and some new ones.

i been in the 80-90% recovery range for some time now, but cant seem to push through all the way. im just happy i started getting full nights sleep again. i usually dont even realize i have DP unless it pops in my head, which is followed by the usual head pressure and semi-distorted vision. Its nothing i cant handle and goes away within minutes.

Does anyone have some tips for reaching that full recovery range, or do i just have to keep doing what im doing and it will happen on its own? i am going to try Cannabidiol (CBD) hemp oil just for the hell of it, i know it works wonders for thousands of medical problems and thinking this can get me back to my full self.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2015)

I would say stay the course with what you are doing, if it's gotten you this far, it will get you all the way, also I don't know much about CBD but if it's anything like cannabis in general I'd advise against it, even though marijuana didn't start your DP, a dissociative drug is usually never good while dealing with a dissociative disorder. However, just my 2 cents!


----------



## Nevermore93 (Jan 22, 2015)

Cannabidiol is the non-psychoactive ingredient found in weed, it offers thousands of medical benefits from pain relief to seizure control. it is an anti-psychotic, anti-anxiolytic, anti-depressent, anti- everything that sucks about our bodies lol; muscle relaxant, anti inflamatory and can even kill cancer cells in early stages, as well as stop neurodegenerative diseases like alzheimers or MS. picture medical marijuana with no high whatsoever. It can treat many mental health conditions from depression, anxiety, ADD/ADHD bipolar. It pretty much regulates all physical and mental functions in your brain. Safer than any medication with minimal side effects. Its legal in all 50 states since its not mind altering like THC. You cant get high off of it. Im not one for medications and i have faith in it making a difference


----------

